# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Nuevo trasvase aprobado

## Xuquer

El Gobierno ha aprobado hoy un trasvase de 44,5 hectómetros cúbicos para abastecimiento humano y riego de socorro a través del Acueducto Tajo-Segura para el trimestre enero-febrero-marzo.

De esta cantidad, 24,5 hectómetros cúbicos se destinarán al abastecimiento a poblaciones y 20 hectómetros cúbicos al riego que garantice la supervivencia de plantaciones leñosas.

El Consejo de Ministros ha adoptado esta decisión una vez analizados los informes de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura y del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino.

De este modo, se garantiza el abastecimiento a la población atendida por la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, integrada por 2,5 millones de personas de 79 municipios de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, y a los municipios almerienses dependientes de la entidad pública GALASA, así como la supervivencia de las plantaciones leñosas.

La Dirección General del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino fijará el calendario de los trasvases.

A pesar de las últimas lluvias, los embalses de la Cabecera del Tajo continúan en situación de excepcionalidad y sus reservas se sitúan en torno a los 359 hectómetros cúbicos.

Este es un volumen superior a los 240 hectómetros cúbicos, límite establecido por la Ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional del año 2001, por debajo del cual no se debe trasvasar agua, para poder garantizar la atención de las necesidades de la cuenca del Tajo.

El Ejecutivo ha tomado la decisión en atención a los criterios de máxima precaución, prudencia, racionalidad y cautela que ha empleado en cada una de las reuniones de pasados Consejos de Ministros que han tratado este asunto, dando absoluta prioridad al abastecimiento humano.

El Gobierno ha pedido a la población que mantenga sus hábitos de ahorro, concienciación y sensibilidad.


Fuente:http://www.levante-emv.com/secciones...se-Tajo-Segura

----------


## Nodoyuna

Alguien me puede explicar como puede ser esto para "riego de socorro" o abastecimiento humano cuando los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo están ahora mismo al 18% mientras la cuenca del Segura está al 27%. Si encima le QUITAMOS a estos pantanos otros 45 HM3 se van a llevar lo que han subido con estas lluvias. 

Y todavía hay quien se extraña con que la Junta de Castilla La Mancha quiera acabar con el trasvase... es que una cosa es que se vaya el agua excedentaria y otra cosa esto. Que están mejor en en la cuenca del Segura!!!! Que dejen recuperarse a la cabecera del Tajo!!!!

Estamos hartos.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola, buenos dias.
No se que pretendes averiguar o sonsacar con esas preguntas sin respuesta... la verdad es que aportas unos datos, caundo menos, no veridicos o partidistas.
Dices que los embalses de la cabecera del tajo estan al 18% y los del segura al 27%  :Confused:   ¿ de donde has sacado esos datos ?

¿ o es que pretendes comparar una cabecera con toda la cuenca del Segura ??  no se, pero en mi humilde opinión hay que ser un poco más riguroso en las afirmaciones.

los datos reales a dia de hoy son: La cuenca del tajo dispone del un acumulado del 51,27% del todal disponible de la capacidad, lo cual representa la nada despreciable cifra de (ójala fueran más) 5.644 Hm3.
La cuenca del Segura dispone en la actualidad del 27,02% que son 305 Hm3.

 esto que te digo son datos sin disfraz,lo demás es politica. La politica para los politicos y si te apetece hablar de politica hay unos foros especificos, yo no entraré en ello.
El primer mensaje del hilo es una noticia publicada en un periodico del cual cito la fuente y "copio/pego" `para información de quien lo lea.

Salu2

----------


## P.Bello

Estimado Xuquer:
Su tono como moderador deja bastante que desear. De los datos aportados por Nodoyuna no hay ninguno falso. Los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo estan a un nivel mas bajo, porcentualmente, que la cuenca del Segura. Los datos los puede contrastar cualquiera que visite la pagina embalses.net.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Hola buenas tardes
Las preguntas que hacía eran retóricas.

Los datos los he sacado del último Boletín Hidrográfico Semanal, num. 6 del 2009. Vuelvo a repasarlos y la cuenca del Segura está al 27.0 % y los embalses de cabecera del Tajo, tienen 443 HM3 que sobre los 2474 que tienen de capacidad, es exáctamente 17,90%.

Creo que es sabido que el trasvase Tajo-Segura sale de estos pantanos de cabecera del Tajo, por lo tanto lo que tenga la cuenca del Tajo aguas abajo de estos pantanos no puede tenerse en cuenta a la hora de aprobar un trasvase. De hecho hay establecido un mínimo de 240 HM3 por debajo del cual no se puede trasvasar, y evidentemente este es un mínimo de estos dos pantanos de la cabecera (Entrepeñas y Buendía)  sin tener en cuenta capacidades de pantanos más abajo. (establecido en la ley del PHN 2001).

Y no estoy hablando de política, estoy comentando una noticia que me parece escandalosa, si la comarca de la Baja Alcarria está estrangulada por el trasvase, seguir estrangulandola con estos 45 HM3 que se van hacia una cuenca con un 50 % más de agua me parece escandaloso.

Lo que sí he de agradecerle es que haya publicado esta noticia en esta estupenda página web, y estoy de acuerdo que no es más que información que, repito, he opinado sobre ella. Para ello creía que estaban los foros "de opinión"

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

Señor Bello, siento que mi tono le haya molestado.

De todos modos no he faltado el respeto a nadie .

Es que desde que se me retrasan con el pago de mi sueldo ando un poco alterado   :Big Grin: 

Vuelvo al modo "broma off"

Esto es un foro de "amigos del agua y de la naturaleza" y por supuesto
esto es un foro para debatir, charlar y cambiar impresiones... peeeeero, cuando se debate sobre un tema que afecta a tanta y tanta gente que esta sensibilizada  hay que decir las cosas con un poco de tacto, si no, esto puede terminar como el rosario de la aurora. En mi humilde opinión , claro.

tranquilicese señor Bello, será un placer que se registre en el foro y poder contar con sus experiencias y comentarios.
gracias.
Salu2  :Wink: 

hola Nodoyuna, ahora lo veo bien argumentado...aunque sigo discrepando.

Anteriormente veia el post un poco incendiario y tal vez te he contestado un poco vehementemente, te pido disculpas.
Bienvenido al foro, he visto que te has registrado.

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Gracias por la bienvenida.
Estaría encantado en intentar rebatir las razones por las que discrepas, para esto escribo en el foro  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

> Gracias por la bienvenida.
> Estaría encantado en intentar rebatir las razones por las que discrepas, para esto escribo en el foro 
> 
> Saludos



Querido amigo, como sabrás el transvase Tajo/Segura es un tema de candente actualidad, tiene sus detractores y sus partidarios. 

Tu puedes exponer razones (tus)  y lógicamente habrán muchas personas, sobre todo de Albacete, Alicante, Almeria,Murcia...que no estarán de acuerdo con las mismas.
Mira, mi posición respecto al tema es: estoy a favor de las desaladoras, estoy a favor del reciclado y posterior reutilización del agua (la C.Valenciana es lider al menos en eso) ,estoy a favor de los trasvases de las cuencas mas agraciadas para con las menos favorecidas hidrológicamente, *siempre que se hagan basandose en caudales excedentes* , no estoy a favor de "desnudar a unos para vestir a otros"*.* Considero también que el agua es un bien muy preciado que nos regala la naturaleza que no pertenece a *nadie* y sin embargo *todos* somos sus dueños, tan solo hace falta una concienciación y educación de todos nosotros para racionalizar su consumo y distribuirla de igual manera.
Ahora bien, puede surgir la pregunta del millón : ¿ Quien y como establece los caudales minimos ? . En mi opinión se debe de haber tenido en cuenta población que se abastecen de la cuenca o aguas abajo de la presa, necesidades agricolas y turisticas por ese orden, reservas suficientes para caso de sequías intensas o extremas (como la última que parece ser que hemos abandonado), todo ello supervisado y dirigido por el ministerio competente y de mutuo acuerdo entre las fuerzas politicas del Pais (ya ha salido la politica  :Mad: ).
Despues está el estar o no de acuerdo con nuestros administradores politicos (otra vez  :Mad: ).
Amigo Nodoyuna, te he soltado todo este tocho para que sepas mi posición respecto al tema.
Te supongo enterado de la construción del transvase Jucar-Vinalopó, siendo el Jucar rio de pocos excedentes, pues bien, del agua que se vierte al mar, ya en Cullera saldrá la toma que abastecerá a otras zonas que son más deficitarias que la Ribera Baixa del Xuquer, siendo sabedores y conscientes de que esa agua no será de una calidad óptima para el consumo humano y se supone que también transtornará el ecositema de la zona de la desembocadura del Jucar.
Con todo y con eso estoy de acuerdo con ese transvase, seguro que mucha gente saldrá beneficiada... y yo me alegro. 

Salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que has expuesto Xuquer, totalmente de acuerdo.
Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con el trasvase, y tambien lo estaba con el del Ebro, pero el problema es la forma de gestionarlo. Ya en la ley 52/1980 que reguló el trasvase en su creación la disposición novena primera decía:

_La Administración adoptará las medidas pertinentes a fin de que, mediante la regulación adecuada, las aguas que se trasvasen sean, en todo momento, excedentarias en la cuenca del Tajo._ 

Y este es el problema dejando los pantanos de la cabecera a porcentajes cercanos al 10% como han estado haciendo años, se está trasvasando agua no excendetaria, y esto es algo indiscutible, hay pueblos a los que hay que llevarles el agua en camiones porque las tomas de las bombas se quedan fuera, se prohibe el riego de jardines y llenado de piscinas... y estamos hablando de medidas tomadas en años en los que no hay sequía pero al trasvasar tanta agua los pantanos se quedan sin reservas.
Se han estado trasvasando estos últimos años cantidades entre 400 y 600 HM3 estando estos pantanos como decía con niveles cercanos al 10%. Esto no debería ser así.

Un saludo

----------


## tasa

Una cosa es la cuenca del Tajo, con todos los embalses desde el nacimiento del Tajo hasta la frontera con Portugal y las aportaciones de cuantiosos rios y afluentes; y otra muy pero que muy distinta, la cabecera del Tajo, con los pobres embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía que solo reciben el aporte del Tajo (Entrepeñas)y el Cigüela (Buendía). Estos embalses a duras penas alcanzan el 20 % de su capacidad y sim embargo se ven sometidos a los arbitrarios trasvases. !!Ya está Bien!!

----------


## P.Bello

En el fondo, todos, incluidos los politicos, estamos de acuerdo. La sangria a la que se está sometiendo a la cabecera del Tajo no es viable y para corregirla está muy avanzado el estudio de una nueva toma del trasvase aguas abajo, donde el caudal es mas generoso al recibir el aporte de muchos mas afluentes.
Y en lo politico, tambien esta negociado entre PSOE y PP que el nuevo Estatuto de Autonomia de Castilla La Mancha recoja un nivel minimo de 600 hm3 (25% capacidad) donde hasta ahora era 240 hm3 (8% capacidad) para el conjunto de estos dos pantanos.
Como veis, todos estamos de acuerdo con los trasvases de caudal excedentario. Por lo que la gente "salta" es por mandar en estos momentos 45 m3 para "riego de socorro". Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad que se pierde por el camino y que luego la mayor parte del riego es por inundacion.....pues ya esta liada, y con razon.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿cómo se puede hablar de "riego de socorro" cuando la cuenca del Segura está al 30%?
Esto es engañarnos a todos.

----------


## un murciano

[QUOTE=P.Bello;633]En el fondo, todos, incluidos los politicos, estamos de acuerdo. La sangria a la que se está sometiendo a la cabecera del Tajo no es viable y para corregirla está muy avanzado el estudio de una nueva toma del trasvase aguas abajo, donde el caudal es mas generoso al recibir el aporte de muchos mas afluentes.
Y en lo politico, tambien esta negociado entre PSOE y PP que el nuevo Estatuto de Autonomia de Castilla La Mancha recoja un nivel minimo de 600 hm3 (25% capacidad) donde hasta ahora era 240 hm3 (8% capacidad) para el conjunto de estos dos pantanos.
Como veis, todos estamos de acuerdo con los trasvases de caudal excedentario. Por lo que la gente "salta" es por mandar en estos momentos 45 m3 para "riego de socorro". Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad que se pierde por el camino y que luego la mayor parte del riego es por inundacion.....pues ya esta liada, y con razon.



soy un agricultor murciano
estoi de acuerdo se sangra la cabecera del tajo pero no hay otra posibilidad y todos sabemos por que
ese es el mal menor o si no explicame como dejo perder mis explotaciones,pongo en el paro a mis obreros y dejamos de ser la huerta de europa solo por unos politicos incompetentes q solo saben hablar demagogicamente pero carecen de lo q hay q tener para tomar decisiones q no seran bien vistas por todos pero necesarias

aparte en murcia somos referentes mundiales en el aprovechamiento del agua
el riego por inundacion casi no existe y si no te lo crees date una vuelta por el campo de cartagena
ese aporte de agua es totalmente insuficiente xd pero necesario para todos y digo todos por q ese agua es mucho mas rentable aqui en murcia y cualquiera con cabeza potencia la rentabilidad para afrontar la escasez
el contrasentido lo tenemos en esa misma cuenca pantanos desbordados al limite de su capacidad año tras año y sin embargo no se pone ningun tipo de solucion
las desaladoras es solo un pequeño aporte q no cubre ni por alla paso el abastecimiento humano asi q mucho menos el regadio

un regadio muy mermado en cantidad y calidad por esta sequia 
y q si no hacemos algo y me refiero a todos desaparecera 
y aunque no te lo creas a todos los españoles nos afecta

----------


## cantarin

Yo en estos momentos no comprendo que se pueda llamar "emergencia" a un trasvase que no representa una realidad. Despues de muchos años la cuenca del segura esta rondando el 30% cosa que no pasaba hace mucho. esta por encima de sus medias y aun asi piden agua. 

hace unos años el presidente de Castilla La Mancha presento unas fotos para demostrar las balsas llenas de agua en murcia mientras pedian agua. Eso no es politica es un hecho. y si es emergencia es porque no hay agua y es necesaria.

En estos momentos la cuenca del segura tiene agua almacenada como para ir tirando un tiempo, los embalses de cabecera, que es de donde sale el agua estan casi a la mitad que la cuenca receptora. Yo soy de guadalajara, se como han estado los pantanos y se que a veces es necesaria el agua para beber, y es un derecho que tiene todo ciudadano a beber agua. Cuando es necesario yo no veo mal que se envie agua. pero en estos momentos que esta la cabecera como esta, no lo considero prudente sino seguir esclilmando unos embalses de donde han salido millones de litros de agua y que no los dejan recuperarse nunca porque son los unicos que dan agua.

No es cuestion de politica pedir el fin de un trasvase. yo no voy a ir a si es necesario el fin o no, eso es politica, pero si es cierto que es hora de poner un minimo donde se hable realmente de excedentes. Excedentes entiendo yo que es cuando unos embalses tienen por encima del 70% como estan algunos del Ebro y del Duero, pero los embalses de cabecera del tajo llevan años sin estar en esas cotas y aun asi siguen sacando agua. Quien no entienda que se pida el final es que no entienden que esto es cuestion de muchos años dando y dando. Dejemos recuperarse a unos pantanos que estan escilmados por continuos travases algunos años de casi 600 hm3 anuales!!!!! es que a donde vamos a parar asi estan como estan.

Pedir agua y decir que es de "emergencia" cuando realmente lo sea, es decir porque no tengamos ni para lo necesario. Hoy por hoy la cuenca del segura tiene agua, e incluso mas alto que los embalses de cabecera. Yo no soy experto para decir si ha de trasvararse o no, pero lo que no concibo es que se hable de "emergencia" para este trimestre estando la cuenca receptora mas alta que los embalses de donde sale el agua.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro Sr. Murciano, supongo que esos políticos tendrían lo que hay que tener si les concedieran a ustedes todo el agua de España para que sigan creciendo las Has cultivadas en Murcia mientras otros no tienen ni agua para beber. Y le puedo poner las cifras de este crecimiento que por supuesto incrementa las necesidades de agua. Y tambien le puedo poner los nombres de los pueblos de la Alcarria que han tenido que suministrarse de agua por cisternas debido a que los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo estaban en cifras del orden del 10%.

Porque la cosa es clara, cuando aprobaron el trasvase Tajo - Segura la ley decía: _La Administración adoptará las medidas pertinentes a fin de que, mediante la regulación adecuada, las aguas que se trasvasen sean, en todo momento, excedentarias en la cuenca del Tajo_ 

y ¿quien determina cuales aguas son excentarias o no?. 

Pues en la misma ley (52/1980 disposición novena) se establecía esto: _El carácter de excedentarias se determinará en el Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo, a cuyo efecto tendrá en cuenta tanto los aprovechamientos potenciales a que se refieren los artículos 3, 4 y 5 de la Ley 21/1971, como los que resulten por virtud de lo establecido en la disposición adicional tercera de esta Ley y los que sean consecuencia del desarrollo natural de las provincias de la cuenca del Tajo._

Entonces cuando llegan momentos de escasez (los primeros 90) no hay agua excedentaria y además de cargarse el Tajo mediante la reducción del caudal ecológico a la mitad, se inventan los "riegos de socorro" en la orden 18 de Feebrero de 1993 por lq que se pueden aprobar trasvases que rebasan el límite de los excedentes evaluados por la Comisión Central de Explotación. 

Y claro, Sr, Murciano, usted solamente piensa en su huerta, pero resulta que la huerta de la vega del Tajo tambien era muy rica, pero resulta que se la cargaron con los pantanos y dejaron toda una comarca sin forma de ganarse la vida como usted hace ahora, y a cambio les prometieron que iban a vivir del turismo, cosa que han hecho hasta hace años pero debido a las cantidades de agua crecientes que se les trasvasa a ustedes debido a su cada vez más grande superficie cultivada,  los negocios montados para atender al turismo se fueron al garete "poniendo a sus obreros en el paro". 

Y todavía les extraña que en Aragón y Cataluña la población se oponga al trasvase. Si se hubiera respetado en el trasvase Tajo Segura la ley, es decir si se hubieran trasvasado aguas solamente excedentarias algo en lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo, estoy seguro que las cosas hubieran sido muy deiferentes.

----------


## Xuquer

En mi opinión, a mi igual me daría que el agua transvasada viniese de Guadalajara (por cierto, tierra donde nació mi mujer y a la cual visito mucho  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) de Cáceres o de Tarragona, me da lo mismo, si los caudales minimos "impuestos" por la administración no están acertados y tienen que ser P ejem.: el 50% hay que reivindicar que así sea, no hay que desnudar a unos para vestir a otros... lo que no se puede es negar el derecho del señor Murciano o el mio a reclamar un agua que es para vivir mejor o crear riqueza, lo mismo da que sean  Andaluces, Vascos o Canarios los que lo exigen, vengan de los *excedentes de las cuencas donde sobre o de las desaladoras*... *la cuestión es que se reparta justamente*, porque hay una creencia equivocada que se hace cada vez más extendida y es el titulo de propiedad que sobre el agua se presume, frase como _no les podemos mandar agua_..._ el agua que nos sobre_... El agua no es de nadie y a todos nos pertenece.
El otro dia intervino en un hilo de este foro un señor Riojano (un saludo por si me lee) que lo dijo muy clarito...los Aragoneses y los Catalanes se creen los dueños del Ebro... y también pasa por Cantabria y la Rioja...  no se pueden poner puertas al cielo ni dueños al agua... eso es tan utópico e irreal como si los que vivimos en la costa quisieramos cobrar una entrada para bañarse en el mar, pabersematao  :Cool: 

Salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Nodoyuna

No he entendido bien tu mensaje cuando te refieres a la reivindicación de bajar los caudales ecológicos al 50% del Tajo por parte de las comunidades de regantes beneficiadas por el Tajo-Segura. 

El caudal de 6 m3/s en Aranjuez se estableció con estudios serios sobre el tema, la Junta de C.M no ha parado de reivindicar que son muy escasos y que se suban  a 12. Yo no lo sé si son escasos o no, pero si sé que se establecieron con unos criterios técnicos algo que no se hizo cuando se bajó al 50 % por las reivindicaciones. ¡¡¡¡¡ Pero es que los regantes llegaron a reivindicar el cierre de la central nuclear de Zorita que se refigeraba con agua del Tajo justo debajo de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendia para así poderse trasvasar más agua !!!!!

En cualquier caso estoy de acuerdo en que el agua excedentaria tiene que ir a comunidades necesitadas, el problema es que con los antecedentes que tenemos ya nadie se cree lo de que en cualquier trasvase se vayan a trasvasar solamente aguas excedentarias. La lección se ha aprendido en la Alacarria.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> No he entendido bien tu mensaje cuando te refieres a la reivindicación de bajar los caudales ecológicos al 50% del Tajo por parte de las comunidades de regantes beneficiadas por el Tajo-Segura. 
> 
> El caudal de 6 m3/s en Aranjuez se estableció con estudios serios sobre el tema, la Junta de C.M no ha parado de reivindicar que son muy escasos y que se suban  a 12. Yo no lo sé si son escasos o no, pero si sé que se establecieron con unos criterios técnicos algo que no se hizo cuando se bajó al 50 % por las reivindicaciones. ¡¡¡¡¡ Pero es que los regantes llegaron a reivindicar el cierre de la central nuclear de Zorita que se refigeraba con agua del Tajo justo debajo de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendia para así poderse trasvasar más agua !!!!!
> 
> En cualquier caso estoy de acuerdo en que el agua excedentaria tiene que ir a comunidades necesitadas, el problema es que con los antecedentes que tenemos ya nadie se cree lo de que en cualquier trasvase se vayan a trasvasar solamente aguas excedentarias. La lección se ha aprendido en la Alacarria.
> 
> Un saludo




No me he explicado bien...  :Embarrassment: 

Esto es lo que he dicho...

si los caudales minimos "impuestos" por la administración no están acertados y tienen que ser P ejem.: el 50% hay que reivindicar que así sea,

Y esto es lo que deberia de haber puesto...

si los caudales minimos "impuestos" por la administración no están acertados y tienen que ser P ejem.: el 50% más,hay que reivindicar que así sea,


Una cosa está clara, debe de existir un consenso para dictaminar cual es caudal minimo ecológico para los rios, un volumen mínimo para los embalses, de no ser así las disputas nunca terminarán y cada cual "barriendo pa su casa" será (es) una disputa continua.

Esto tiene una solución politica, falta voluntad y agallas para dar una solución, si no definitiva, si al menos duradera. 

salu2  :Wink:

----------

